# EGO CE4 V3 1100MAH ELECTRONIC CIGARETTE STARTER KIT



## VapeKing (7/10/13)

*




R450.00 *​
*EGO CE4 V3 1100MAH ELECTRONIC CIGARETTE STARTER KIT*
1.6ml e-liquid large volume, long lasting
eGo-T Battery: 110mAh 
Normal working voltage: 3.3-4.2V 
Life of battery: 300 times charge
Charge time: approx.2.5 hours

*Package Content:*
2 PCS Batteries 1100mah
2 PCS Empty complete CE4 V3 Clearomizers -2.4ohms (Clear Colour)
USB Wall Charger with EU pin plug
1 USB Rapid Charger for Ego Batteries
1 Ego Wallet / Carry Case

*Warranty*
Batteries & Chargers: 2 months
CE4 Clearomizer: Consumable Product - Dead on Arrival (DOA)
We want you to be satisfied with all our products. If you experience any difficulties, please get in touch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

